# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Estrelas >  Fromia sp.

## Julio Macieira

_

Fromia sp._

----------


## Joao Marcio

[QUOTE=Julio Macieira][I]

Fromia sp.[/I


sou iniciante e o que esta estrela come

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> sou iniciante e o que esta estrela come


Olá  :Olá:  

É ainda desconhecido ao certo o tipo de alimentação de várias espécies de estrelas do mar, e a _Fromia sp._ está incluída neste grupo de espécies! 

Podem até comer certo tipo de algas como filamentosas, micro-algas, ou mesmo pegar em Nori, mas não quer dizer que seja a sua dieta, e muito provavelmente faltará um certo tipo de nutriente(s) que a levará á morte.

Não é recomendada,  mas no caso da sua aquisição, deve-se asegurar um aquário de grandes dimenções (pelo menos 400L) e com muita RV.

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Penso que essa da foto é em específico uma _Fromia milleporella_, que tem inúmeros poros pretos. 

Existe também a _Fromia elegans_, completamente lisa, e a _Fromia indica_, que tem uma estrutura diferente e  _Fromia monilis_ que também é bem bonita.

----------


## HugoFilipe

a minha residente... parece.me alimentar-se de plankton pela forma como se coloca aquando a colocação do mesmo no aqua... apoia-se apenas nas patas levantando-se para circulação de agua entre ela e a rocha. de qualquer forma anda sempre a circular de um lado para o outro, tenho até medo que ela saia do aqua para qualquer lado como ja me aconteceu com um nassário, o qual encontrei no aqua de agua doce que tenho encostado ao nano.

----------


## Vasco Santos



----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vasco  :Olá: 

Esta estrela é uma _Fromia_ _indica_

----------

